# Problem with the shutter button on my 50D



## Stryker (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a Canon 50D and for the past month, the shutter button seems to be not responding like before.  I don't have a problem if I use the button on the camera grip.  I talked to a camera repair guy and he told me the shutter button of Canon cams are not that sturdy and this is a common issue.  Anybody having the same issue?


----------

